# How to sell t shirt on line



## DaisyK (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm getting to start my on line store for T shirt and photo mug. Do you think I'll get any business. Any recommendation on how to advertise my products.
Initially, I was thinking of opening a store at a mall, but the overhead cost will be too high.

Thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

With the right marketing and visibility, it is possible for anyone to get business. One way to guarentee you won't get business is if no one can find you.

Some folks try Ebay (costs are on the rise - again!), so folks try alternate sites (less traffic), so some folks have their own website stores and use SEO and other ways to get noticed, like links, blogs, etc. Some folks set up shop on sites like Cafe Press, which is a fulfillment center... you upload your designs, promote your site, and they fill and ship the orders.

If you look up the tag "marketing", you will find many threads on how to become visible to the buying public. Good luck to you and ....


----------



## PleaseDressMe (Sep 5, 2008)

A classic concept is "you have to spend money to make money." If you spend enough money on advertising, and your product is good enough, you should see greater returns.


----------



## smoovedesign (Sep 22, 2008)

adwords, a website that uses the most current seo techniques, blogging and pimping. theres really no other way.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

Blogads have worked well for me so far. Of course knowing your target market is key for any ad campaign to work. Figure out who specifically will want your product and then find a way to get it in front of them. People reads blogs that discuss their interests. Buying ads on these blogs won't always necessarily lead to sales right away, but at least they'll see your name and know you are out there.


----------



## neomae (Sep 30, 2008)

PleaseDressMe said:


> A classic concept is "you have to spend money to make money." If you spend enough money on advertising, and your product is good enough, you should see greater returns.


Kudos on pleasedress.me, good job on the press releases and traffic from that. I've had the same idea to do a portal site of t-shirts for a long time though haven't had the chance to do it yet. It looks great though.


----------



## jossalbert (Aug 12, 2008)

gorilladuck said:


> Blogads have worked well for me so far. Of course knowing your target market is key for any ad campaign to work. Figure out who specifically will want your product and then find a way to get it in front of them.


are there specific companys that work with ad's for blogs, or do you just go to the blog writers/owners? 

(or does google just own everything..?!)


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

blogads is a specific company that places ads on blogs. The way I discovered them, though, was inquiring about advertising on a specific blog that my target market frequents. There are a few different ad companies that place ads on blogs. blogads is one, Project Wonderful is another. I've had less success with Project Wonderful as they don't seem to work with blogs that get as much traffic. Initially, their costs seem to be less, but for me, I don't think they generated nearly as much traffic as blogads did.


----------



## jossalbert (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks gorilladuck.

are they just ad-words or do/can you supply them with banners etc?


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

for blogads, there is a specific ad size: 150W x 200H. For Project Wonderful, there are many different types of banners, it depends on the blog. It's worth looking into both, I'd say. In the end, banners might not generate sales, right away, but they'll get your name out there and make people aware of your company.


----------

